# Hello from Florida



## rtrentz (Sep 8, 2009)

Just joined and wanted to say hello. Although live in Central Florida now born and raised in South Georgia so do all my hunting up there. I have been deer hunting now for about 17 years, 5 with a bow, with the last 2 years exclusively wtih a bow. Looking forward to the chats and stories.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

..:welcome:.. then let me be the first to existent a warm welcome out to you! ... you'll find great group of guys and gals that share the same passion about bow hunting around here and a very strict administrator over looking things! .... WELCOME TO AT .:welcomesign:..


----------



## Gixxer (Oct 25, 2006)

Trentz what you mean by central FLA, Ocala, Lakeland, or Avon Park? (just randomly throwing those out there...)


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* rtrentz. Have fun here.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

